# Common Topics Covered / Frequently Discussed Topics



## alib_i (Nov 12, 2005)

Thinkdigit forum has been there for a long time now. And hence there are many topics which have been exhaustively discussed, yet they keep popping up in new threads. That creates a very confused forum. So, some of us worked to create this thread which will be useful for the newer members of this huge community.

Following is a list of a few common topics which come up time and again. Everybody is requested to take a look at these topics before creating new threads.


*Remember .... always Search before you create a new thread.

Most Important Threads of the Forum

IMPORTANT: Check This Out First
IMPORTANT: How to report the thread?
How to Post a new thread - Tutorial
Do not skip above thread in any case.*


*Anti-Virus / Spyware Removal / Firewalls*
Best Antivirus/Antivirus Software Comparison | Link 2 | Link 3
Best _free_ antivirus
Backup Virus Definitions in Norton Antivirus | Link 2
An Unofficial guide to spywares and online safety .. (Various terms like Adware, Worms, Malwares, etc explained. A detailed guide)
Best Spyware, ad blocker/ internet security software? which?
[sticky]Firewall Leak Test | Which firewall is the best ? | firewalls !! which is good???? | Link 4
[sticky]HOWTO - Protecting your Windows system
Wat tools do u use to secure ur PC?

*Internet / Connectivity:*
The best broadband offers available across India
DataOne Usage Calculator (by ShaPlus)
BSNL Dataone Users Only (various kind of discussions about DataOne connectivity, bandwidth and bandwidth usage)
Other Bandwidth Monitors: Link 1 | Link 2 | Link 3 | Link 4

[Tut] Share Your Net Connection Over LAN
A Beginner's Guide to Setting up LAN and Sharing Internet
The Best Download Manager | Link 2
 Which is the best browser / Browser fanboyism / Browser war | Debate

*Firefox / Opera*
[Firefox] Tweaks for faster browsing (with extensions & changing fields in about:config)
 Make Firefox Faster : Link 1 | Link 2 | Link 3 ( http.tunneling trick )
Firefox Tips-n-Tricks / Tweaks / Secrets / Codes etc.
How to use FlashGet in Mozilla Firefox..? | Using A download Manager In Firefox
( Works with DAP, Internet Download Manager, GetRight, MassDownloader, LeechGet, wget, kget and most other download managers )
List your favourite firefox extensions...
How to instal firefox extensions & plugins

How to use flashget in opera 8

*Playing Media Files :*
Which audio player do you use? ( Best Media Player and other discussion )
[sticky] Playing media files without any issues ( Problem with Codecs, WMP or Winamp not playing file, etc )
Free MP3/WMA to RM/RA convertor software
How to convert Real Audio format to MP3 or MP4 format ??? | Link 2 | Link 3

*Torrents*
What are torrents?
How to download files using a torrent client?
What's your favourite BT client?

*Peer 2 Peer:*
[Guide] About P2P Softwares
Best P2P Share
P2P Softwares!
Shareaza - The Best P2P Client
Which P2P network is the best?

*Hosting a Website on Internet*
What are the steps to identify a reliable HOST and DOMAIN.
Free Web Hosting | Link 1 | Link 2 | Link 3 | Link 4 | Link 5 | Link 6
Cheapest Indian Dedicated Servers and Paid Hosts

*Windows Tips/Tweaks*
[sticky] Share your Tweaking Tips here
MAKE WINXP STARTUP/SHUTDOWN FASTER ! | Link 2
Windows XP Tweaks - II
Windows XP Services that can be Safely set to MANUAL!!!
Make your WinXP still safer ! Plug these holes !
Batch File to Stop and Start Services | Link 2
There are innumerable other threads. You can also take a look at links provided in _My system running slow_ question in _More Suggestions_

*Avatars* (those pictures below usernames on the left side)
How to add a avatar to your userID
How to create our own avatar picture? | Link 2 | Link 3

*Other topics/Miscellaneous:*
Cant Read your PMs?
Problem reading PM
Forgot Windows XP Administrator Password: Link 1 | Link 2 | Link 3 | Link 4
LILO/GRUB Boot Loader lost after installing Windows
The great Compression tool Battle! 7-Zip Vs WinRAR !!!
Corrupted ZIP/RAR file: Link 1 | Link 2 | Link 3 | Link 4 | Link 5
Cannot delete file, it is being used by another process
Hide Files and Folders / Assign Password to Files or Folders: Link 1 | Link 2 | Link 3
Copy Protect / Password Protect CD-R : Link 1  | Link 2 | Link 3 | Link 4 | Link 5 | Link 6
"Healthy" discussion about software Cracks, their need, working and popularity: Link 1 | Link 2 | Link 3 | Link 4
What is HijackThis and How to Use it
Overburning CDs

*Other sticky topics:*
16 Bit Windows Subsystem Error
An Unofficial guide to spywares and online safety ( System running slow,  Cant change homepage of IE, Uninvited Search Pages, etc )
Request Gmail / Orkut / Yahoo 360 / MyWallop Invites here ..
Best Registry Cleaner/Editor/Defragmentation software???

_*More Suggestions :*_
_What is this file with a funny extension ? _
Before you post asking about a file extension which you dont undertand, just check : www.filext.com

_What is this .dll or .exe file running in my Task Manager_ ( ex SVCHOST.EXE ) ?
Best site for you to understand the nature of a exe or dll file:
www.processlibrary.com or www.liutilities.com/products/wintaskspro/processlibrary/

_Oops ! I lost an important dll file !!_
Check if it's there in www.dll-files.com/

_I want a tutorial on a particular topic_ ex C++, Matlab, HTML, PHP, Java, GIMP, OpenGL, etc
Just the thread for you: Valuable Sites for Techies

_What is the meaning of this computer term, in simple words ? (I'm not a techie)_
Okk, go to www.google.com and type "define:<computer term>" or
Visit *en.wikipedia.org/ and search there, it's the best free encyclopedia.

_My system is running extremely slow. Dont know why!!_
OR _I think I've got some kind of spyware or something. What can I do?_
Get a good spyware remover like Ad-aware, Sypbot, etc. You can also download HijackThis (Know More), run it's scan. Post the logfile generated in QnA section and wait for replies. . Additionally, if you are on Windows XP, then you can also switch OFF few services. Look HERE or HERE

_How to get a girlfriend?_
Ughh .. (scratching my head) .. well I cant tell you that  . Hehe .. Happy _Digiting_

P.S. Note that 
# It's not a list of all topics discussed till date .. just a few very common ones. So if you dont want your thread to be locked with a comment like 'search before you post' .. better take a look at the list. 
# Moreover, this list must be and will be updated regularly. 
# Please do not request to add up your thread in the list. It's nothing big and prestigeous to be in here.
# I've tried to cover all common topics .. but some could be left out. Spelling mistakes/ Incorrect links/ Typo Errors ...  Corrections/Suggestions invited.
# Huge Thanks to *drgrudge* and *Deep*

-----
alibi


----------



## drgrudge (Nov 12, 2005)

Ok guys, this thread will be closed for members to post, but you can PM any mod to add any topics or suggest some changes. I will add some more topics to this later. If any members can search for topics in Hardware/mobile sections and PM me with the topic and URL, it can be added to this.


----------



## wizrulz (Dec 22, 2006)

THESE ARE SOEM OF UPDATED DEAD LINKS...I WILL BE UPDATING OTHERS AS I GET TIME.

Firewall Leak Test 
An Unofficial guide to spywares and online safety
HOWTO - Protecting your Windows system
Fake Microsoft security updates circulate


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Jan 3, 2007)

SOLUTION: Folder Options not available in Tools Menu!
SOLUTION: Registry Editor Disabled by Administrator!
How to make a Single DVD of various Linux CDs?
What is Resource Hacker? How can I edit Windows Files using it?
List of Files, which can be edited using Resource Hacker
How to Recover Windows XP Administrator Password?
How to Protect Windows?
A Complete Guide for Online Safety & Spywares
All Kind of Restrictions for Windows XP/2003
How to Save Youtube Videos?
How to Make Windows Faster?
How Can I change my Windows XP Boot Screen?
Request for Tutorials here!
List of Some System Utilities, like Unlocker, WFP Patcher, UXTheme Patcher, Replacer, etc.
How to get FREE Space in Windows?


----------



## morpheusv6 (Jan 8, 2007)

Most of the links in the original post do not work.

Please check the links!


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Jan 9, 2007)

_I hv corrected first few broken links as following:  _

----------------------------------------------------------

*Remember .... always Search before you create a new thread.

Most Important Threads of the Forum*


IMPORTANT: Check This Out First
IMPORTANT: How to report the thread?
How to Post a new thread - Tutorial

*Do not skip above thread in any case.*


*Anti-Virus / Spyware Removal / Firewalls:*


Best Antivirus/Antivirus Software Comparison | Link 2 | Link 3
Best Free Antivirus
Backup Virus Definitions in Norton Antivirus
Link 2
An Unofficial guide to spywares and online safety .. (Various terms like Adware, Worms, Malwares, etc explained. A detailed guide)
Best Antispyware, ad blocker/ internet security software? which?
[sticky]Firewall Leak Test | Which firewall is the best ? | firewalls !! which is good???? | Link 4
[sticky]HOWTO - Protecting your Windows system
What tools do u use to secure ur PC?

*Internet / Connectivity:*


The best broadband offers available across India
DataOne Usage Calculator(by ShaPlus)
BSNL Dataone Users Only (various kind of discussions about DataOne connectivity, bandwidth and bandwidth usage)
Other Bandwidth Monitors
[Tut] Share Your Net Connection Over LAN
The Best Download Manager | Link 2
Which is the best browser / Browser fanboyism / Browser war | Debate

----------------------------------------------------------

_PHEW!!!!!! Thats all for tonight. I'll correct remaining links soon...  _


----------



## patel_op (Sep 22, 2007)

i want to enable BIOS USER PASS WORD (to creat password for preventing unauthorized computer uses) which is presently in disable mode while supervisor password is enabled . i have a hp dual core cpu with windows vista home premium/media centre operating system. under BIOS menu "security tab" is not provided, while above both types of password mode is provided under "Advance tab". i was using this feature in windows XP Professional and the advantage with this feature is : the computer doesn't start until appropriate password is fed.


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Sep 22, 2007)

@patel_op

Hello,

For this question you should have created a New thread ...

@MOds Please separate the Post as a New thread if possible 

anyway,



> i want to enable BIOS USER PASS WORD which is presently in disable mode while supervisor password is enabled



For this you have to open up the Cabinet, and have to reset the BIOS by mean of iether using Jumpers or by removing the CMOS Battery for vew Seconds 

If yopu can mention the exact model of the Motherboard then one from here can try and give u the exact place where u can find the Jumpers in ur Motherboard



> i have a hp dual core cpu with windows vista home premium/media centre operating system. under menu "security tab" is not provided, while above both types of password mode is provided under "Advance tab"



Did not get this part.. please explain in details


----------



## RCuber (Sep 22, 2007)

@patel_op: Please post your query by creating a new thread in the Q&A section


----------

